
We Need an Energy Miracle. New Nuclear Might Provide It - markmassie
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/7630.html
======
dmfdmf
> The barriers to rapid progress in New Nuclear are not technical, not even
> economic. The barriers are in the outdated nuclear regulations that scare
> off private investors and in the nuclear industry-regulatory culture that
> accepts timelines measured in decades as normal.

Nothing new here, I used to work in the nuclear power industry and this is
exactly what killed off "old" nuclear. Change the regulatory environment and
there is nothing new needed. People point to Fukushima to prove how dangerous
nuclear is when it goes wrong but it is the regulatory environment that
prevented replacing those plants with better, new designs that would have
survived the quake/tsunami.

